# 2000w Inverter with UPS and Charger, Have you tried one?



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Looking at getting a bigger inverter for the van and came across these - LINKY

Has anyone used one? I like the UPS idea (or mains pass through that I could use to feed a socket) and also as a bonus a 15amp charger.

The problem is if it hasn't been tested properly then it could do more harm than good :roll:

Scott


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is not clear from the description that it contains internal batteries.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

pippin said:


> It is not clear from the description that it contains internal batteries.


As far as I can work out it doesn't pippin, it uses your leisure batteries.

One of the sockets in the front is input, one output. I assume that when ac is applied to the input it an internal relay passes that direct to the output and charges your leisure batteries.

When you disconnect mains/power failure it turns into a standard inverter feeding Ac to the output socket on the front.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Modified Sine Wave, which is fine if you know that all your devices will run on it, but I'd personally look at a Sine Wave inverter if I was going that route.

Peter


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> Modified Sine Wave, which is fine if you know that all your devices will run on it, but I'd personally look at a Sine Wave inverter if I was going that route.
> 
> Peter


I was originally looking for a pure sine inverter but tbh there is nothing I have that wouldn't work on it so thought I would save a fortune and go for a modified sine inverter.

I've tried to look for a reasonably priced 2kw pure sine version of this and they are ridiculously expensive


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Their sums don't add up.

They state 90% efficiency with a max peak output of 4000w. This would result in a max 12v input current of 300 amps (hope you've got a good battery). They then say it's fused at 40 amps and with the rather weedy look of the 12v leads I could believe that to be the most they could safely manage.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Their sums don't add up.
> 
> They state 90% efficiency with a max peak output of 4000w. This would result in a max 12v input current of 300 amps (hope you've got a good battery). They then say it's fused at 40 amps and with the rather weedy look of the 12v leads I could believe that to be the most they could safely manage.


300 amps(ish) is what I would expect it to draw at 4kw, my battery bank is currently 360ah so it would cope for a start up but that's peak (allegedly).

TBH the most I would hope to draw is around the 1500 mark for the missus's hair dryer, the microwave would be much less.

What I didn't notice was the 40 amp fuse bit, whats that about 500w and that's not taking into account losses


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Just had a look at a few others and it looks like they use multi fuses. 

A similar model states 40a x 7 and 2 spare so I think there is something lost in translation which also scares me a little :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would go for something like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400314143451

Which is what I usually fit. No point trying to overcomplicate matters!

One on eBay at £75 start looks good value:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181164883188


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Adam
Out of interest which model of hair drier does Sophie use? 
Wifey is using a 2kw and the inverter is happy but its fuse gets very hot and this heat travels along the cable melting its insulation. I've replaced sterling's supplied cable which has improved the situation as it was IMHO inadequate 
I've found a nice 1500 watt one but at £44.95 she says it is too dear even when I'm paying :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Adam
> Out of interest which model of hair drier does Sophie use?
> Wifey is using a 2kw and the inverter is happy but its fuse gets very hot and this heat travels along the cable melting its insulation. I've replaced sterling's supplied cable which has improved the situation as it was IMHO inadequate
> I've found a nice 1500 watt one but at £44.95 she says it is too dear even when I'm paying :lol:


Its a Nicky Clarke thing, rated 1800-2000w. That being said the LED display on our Ring inverter only reports its drawing 1440W even at full wack (although she uses it on 1 or 2 out of 3).

The cable we use is 0AWG (which is the same as how our 2x 125AH batteries are joined together) and this doesn't get hot at all. However when we used 1AWG cable it got fairly warm. I've got a 400A in line fuse also.

Are you at the Northern show again this year? I'm aware I've got a few bits I promised you!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've rewired it with 35mm instead of the 21mm supplied by Sterling.
Recommended fuse by sterling is 250amp 
Obviously the tiny CSA of the fuse is a bottle neck and thus gets hot.
So far it is fine with bigger cable 
My triple battery bank is also connected with 35mm.
Yes I'll be at the show with group motor homers. 
See you there :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Apols to Scott for digressing but hope its all useful


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Apols to Scott for digressing but hope its all useful


No problem :wink:


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Addie said:


> I would go for something like this:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400314143451
> 
> Which is what I usually fit. No point trying to overcomplicate matters!
> ...


For the money it doesn't seem bad at all but by my very nature Ihave to complicate things :lol:


----------

